# Upgrading forums to Xenforo 2.0 on Sunday



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I will be performing a major upgrade to the forums on Sunday (April 21).  The forums will be unavailable for a few hours. I would say two to four hours starting around noon or 2 pm US Eastern Time.

This upgrade has been in the works for about six months. There are many changes and modifications. I have tried very hard to make sure that it is ready, but there will inevitably be problems after the upgrade.  Please report them here in this thread! It will probably take a week for me to get everything in order, but the basic functionality of the forums should be working from the beginning.

Mike


----------



## OLN

Hi Mike! 
What changes should we expect? Looking forward.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, OLN! The interface will be different but most everything else will be the same.  A look at Xeneforo's forums will show you what it looks like. I am sure there are some new features, but I can't think of what they might be. Well, here is XF's list of improvements. Most of the improvements seem to be for the administrator (me) instead of you, though!


----------



## PureLand

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I will be performing a major upgrade to the forums on Sunday (April 21).  The forums will be unavailable for a few hours. I would say two to four hours starting around noon or 2 pm US Eastern Time.
> 
> This upgrade has been in the works for about six months. There are many changes and modifications. I have tried very hard to make sure that it is ready, but there will inevitably be problems after the upgrade.  Please report them here in this thread! It will probably take a week for me to get everything in order, but the basic functionality of the forums should be working from the beginning.
> 
> Mike


Thank you so much for upgrading the forum, Mike  You're an excellent website designer! I've never used such a well-designed website before! I especially love the "auto-reload" and "auto-save" functions! I'm looking forward to the upgrade


----------



## mkellogg

PureLand said:


> I've never used such a well-designed website before! I especially love the "auto-reload" and "auto-save" functions!


Haha. Well, the people at Xenforo are the designers of the forums here, not me.  I have an immense amount of respect for them. The creators of this software really were the innovators in forum software years ago and their ideas have been adopted by Facebook and social media in general to give us the internet that we have now (for better or worse).


----------



## PureLand

mkellogg said:


> Haha. Well, the people at Xenforo are the designers of the forums here, not me.  I have an immense amount of respect for them. The creators of this software really were the innovators in forum software years ago and their ideas have been adopted by Facebook and social media in general to give us the internet that we have now (for better or worse).


Oh, that's incredibly cool  I take my hats off to them as well  And thank you for performing a major upgrade for all of us, Mike  People on this forum are so kind and helpful. I am really grateful! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Rodal

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Peterdg

Now what will I do on Sunday evening? 

Success!!!


----------



## Zareza

Somebody will always cry after this oldie one...


----------



## zampakutoh

Thanks for the heads up. I'm looking forward to the upgrade too.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

We'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## truce

Had a look at XenForo community website.
To an extent, that reminded me of Windows 10 appearance and material design.
Seems that the update is like moving from Windows 8 (or earlier versions) to Windows 10.


----------



## Jektor

I think this forum design is already as near perfect as can be - and I have visited many over the years.
I hope that the designers are not just suffering from "improvementitis" - highly talented programmers sitting around twiddling thumbs and making "improvements" just to justify their existence. All too common - one user forum on an auction site was ruined by a wholesale hideous "upgrade", and has never recovered...
.


----------



## Jektor

As I thought. Change just for the sake of it.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

At the bottom of the page, I see Log out, Contact us, Terms and rules, Privacy policy, and Help, but not 'Top' ('Haut de page') - is it just me?


----------



## heypresto

No, it's not just you.

Hitting the 'home' key should do it.

Or is it another action you're looking for?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

heypresto said:


> No, it's not just you.
> 
> Hitting the 'home' key should do it.
> 
> Or is it another action you're looking for?



Thanks, hp, I'll try that. 

But perhaps we should be posting in Mike's " forum update complete " thread (here in Comments and Suggestions) from now on?


----------



## velisarius

I find that as soon as I begin to scroll up,  a *little light blue arrow suddenly *appears on the right hand lower part of the screen, and a click on it takes me speedily to the top of the page.

(The home key doesn't always work for me.) I'm using a laptop.


----------



## OLN

Hi. 

I like the new interface so far, except the choice of text colors (less choice, colors duller than before)

One thing I miss, though, is the highlight text feature. Could this be added to the options?


----------



## ItalyGal

I don't know if this is the correct thread for my comment, but in the last few weeks, my searches in the WR dictionary (Italian-English) have been unbearably slow. I continue to get the message "This webpage was reloaded because it was using significant energy." I've tried signing out, rebooting, but nothing seems to help. I didn't know that there had been an "update" to the forum, so perhaps this has something to do with it? Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mkellogg

The forum update wouldn't have any effect on the dictionaries. Other than that, I don't know why you would get such a message. I haven't heard any other complaints like this.


----------



## Jektor

ItalyGal said:


> ...in the last few weeks, my searches in the WR dictionary (Italian-English) have been unbearably slow. I continue to get the message "This webpage was reloaded because it was using significant energy."



Have you tried clearing your browser cache?
lifewire.com - how-to-clear-cache
...or there's an excellent free program called CCleaner which you can download, and it will do it for you:
filehippo.com - download ccleaner
.


----------



## Jektor

,
I am trying to comment on quotes embedded within a quoted post.
But the embedded quotes do not display.

For example a quote of this post:
forum.wordreference.com/threads/mein-englisch-geht-gerade-so.3582569/post-18228041

... does not display its embedded quotes:



JClaudeK said:


> I never said that a D- was appropriate. _You_ did so.
> 
> 
> I see.
> In German, it is rather positive.



.
Can this be corrected please?
.


----------



## Peterdg

Jektor said:


> But the embedded quotes do not display.


If you quote something that has embedded quotes, the embedded quotes have never been included in the newly created quote (meaning that the forum upgrade did not change anything: it has always been like that).

If you want to include embedded quotes, you will have to do it manually using BB codes.


----------



## Jektor

OK, thanks.


----------



## ItalyGal

Jektor said:


> Have you tried clearing your browser cache?
> lifewire.com - how-to-clear-cache
> ...or there's an excellent free program called CCleaner which you can download, and it will do it for you:
> filehippo.com - download ccleaner
> .



Thanks for the suggestion Jektor! Fingers crossed it's something that simple (clearly I never think about my cache 😀) I will give that a try and report back on whether it did or didn't help.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Welcome to WR Forms, ItalyGal!


----------



## ItalyGal

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Welcome to WR Forms, ItalyGal!


Grazie mille!


----------

